# Anenome with fish



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

So I just introduced this guy yesterday I bought from jlaquatics. Now this morning I couldn't find my 6 line wrasse...

Was it eaten by this guy?

Im quite a noob with compatibility. Maybe the wrasse is just hiding around?

From the fish store they said its a condy?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

this is a green buble tip anemony it is not considerd a fish eater altho it does have the ability to do so. my bet would be a rock shifted and traped the fish or he got atcked by another fish 
condy anemonys have a red base with white tentickles most of the time i was at jl the other day and they only had white ones you got a good deel on a gbta lol


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

scott tang said:


> this is a green buble tip anemony it is not considerd a fish eater altho it does have the ability to do so. my bet would be a rock shifted and traped the fish or he got atcked by another fish
> condy anemonys have a red base with white tentickles most of the time i was at jl the other day and they only had white ones you got a good deel on a gbta lol


I will look for that 6line later..


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looks like u got a condy just saw your other pic of it and i think its the shooting agle


----------

